# Tips from repeat riders.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm in a market where I get a lot of repeat riders here on vacation. I'll take them from their resort to a restaurant and often pick them up and take them back. Many of them will tip on first ride. Very few tip on the return trip. Do they feel that since they gave me one tip already they don't need to tip again or do they just never tip the driver on their way back to the room?

Anyone else observe this?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Haven't had repeat riders, but I have a suspicion that if they got a different driver on the return trip, they would tip. Nothing against you. But maybe they felt they already gave a little extra. IDK...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

They like you at first, but once they get to know you, they can’t stand you anymore.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I had a group of 4 people for a short Lyft ride last night. $3.27 ride + $3 tip. They were going to some bar for trivia night or something. Well, after dropping them off, I get half a block away, and pull over to wait for my next ping. About 30 seconds go by, and I got a ping. It was the same group. I turn around and pick them up. It turned out it wasn't trivia night. They have me take them to another location. $3.28 ride + $3 tip. So, $3 tips on each short ride, back to back, from the same group of people.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Depends on the rider, I know this guy, older guy who tips $3 - $5 cash to any driver, I've had him like 3 times, always tips in cash.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'm in a market where I get a lot of repeat riders here on vacation. I'll take them from their resort to a restaurant and often pick them up and take them back. Many of them will tip on first ride. Very few tip on the return trip. Do they feel that since they gave me one tip already they don't need to tip again or do they just never tip the driver on their way back to the room?
> 
> Anyone else observe this?


Meh, I've had both. Either they tip every trip, or just the first time.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

When I am at an open bar I will certainly tip for my first drink...and some of the subsequent ones maybe, but not every time.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> When I am at an open bar I will certainly tip for my first drink...and some of the subsequent ones maybe, but not every time.


You offer your pax an open bar? ?. And I thought mints and water were a little much.


----------

